
Kubernetes Security Best Practices - amq
https://speakerdeck.com/ianlewis/kubernetes-security-best-practices
======
amq
The slides should have brought some idea and confidence in securing
Kubernetes, but especially after seeing the advice to proxy communication
between services, I learned that securing Kubernetes / containers /
microservices is much harder than I thought. It feels like there is an
overwhelming number of things to consider.

